# Built-Rite wood splitter



## Oldtimer (Feb 26, 2010)

I just talked to a very nice lady @ Built-Rite.
I called for a price on the "24" splitter (see the link to built-rite in the advertiser's banners at the top of any page)..

$10,175.oo for the Honda 24 HP engine and optional log-lift.
4 and 6 way hydraulic wedges standard, chip grate standard too.

While this is a LOT of coin to drop on a splitter, I have looked it over and find it is the best designed and built machine I have seen yet. It has some real ingenious design features. 
It has a "true" 7 second cycle time whether under load or not...the videos on the website show just how productive it can be..

So, has anyone here very bought or used this particular model of built-rite?

I'd really like some feed-back. I was thinking of buying a Timberwolf TW-5 or TW-6, I know they are very well made and productive too. But they don't have a single stage pump, a 24 horse engine, or standard grate and 6 way...

Opinions and reports are much welcomed and appreciated.


Thanks,
OT.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 26, 2010)

It would take a loooooong time to see a return on the investment with the wood prices in our area. You'd be better off buying two super splits and hiring two wetbacks to run them. They are a very nicely designed machine, and I'm sure they have to be one of the best out there, but you could buy the two supersplits, a conveyor and a cheaper hydraulic splitter fir that price.
We're torn what to do for next year, as the volume is too the point we're going to have to improve the splitting part of our operation. Getting the wood to the splitter is the fast part, at least for us, the guys are capable of bringing in ten cords on a good day, it's the splitting that eats up the time.
We're looking at several options, prolly invest in a super split and modify our current splitter with larger engine, higher capacity pump and add a conveyor.

Bottom line if you have the extra cash to tie up it's no big deal, if your looking for it to pay for itself it may take awhile. I have to consider the boys leaving home in just a few years and need to think about what I can sell it for after them and their hired helper are gone, because I'm not going to be in the wood business after they are done.


----------



## ms310 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Built right- vs- Timberwolf*

I looked at the timberwolfe over a year ago, compared to the Iron and Oak, and went with the Iron and oak. Since then I have looked at the split right to try to figure out how to fix my iron and oak! Retail on my iron and oak was $7300 I did not pay that but that is retail. I have since replaced the four way wedge cylinder 5 times, under warranty (actually need to call them today to get another) and have had to replace the axles on it also, went to torsion ones. There are alot of things that the split right has up on timber wolf, and iron and oak that I wish i would have looked at closer when i bought. Such as the log lift is not smooth so maybe the wood would stay on it in the snow, higher push on the cylinder, the 4 way cylinder looks to have some give to it so it don't break all the time. Looking at the built right, I see some of the issues on theirs that I dont like on mine, It is a lot of money to spend, but, if i had to do it again I would, the amount of wood that we can do in a day is unbelievable compared to our old three point hitch one. One thing I also had issues with was wood would get caught in the Pipe wood catcher in the front and twist it all to heck, so I replaced mine with solide metal works great. Just my two cents, hope it helps! Need to call Iron and Oak for a new cylinder good luck


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you do some research you will find out that one company was founded by engineers that left a previous company. That is usually a sign that the engineers had a better idea/design that their old bosses would not allow to be incorporated due to cost or some other constraints. Both companies are sponsors here so I won't name names, but some digging should turn up who started first pretty quickly.


----------



## CjPetey (Feb 26, 2010)

the Tw-5 and Tw 6 have a 2 stage pump. built right has a smaller spliter that has a a 2 stage pume with a 6 sec cycle. Shelter tree in N. attleboro has a used Built right with a 4 way and log lift and table grate the spliter has very low hours for i think $6200.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 26, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> If you do some research you will find out that one company was founded by engineers that left a previous company. That is usually a sign that the engineers had a better idea/design that their old bosses would not allow to be incorporated due to cost or some other constraints. Both companies are sponsors here so I won't name names, but some digging should turn up who started first pretty quickly.



Built-rite owners sold "brute" splitters to the owners of Timberwolf, then started Built-rite 5-6 years after. They are very similar, but the B-R has a few things like the standard 6 way, chip grate and toolbox that I really like.
If I purchaced the TW-6... then added the stuff the B-R has standard... the price will be very close to the B-R.
But the B-R would have a 24 HP Honda vs an 18 HP Honda on the TW-6..and a tool box...

I dunno.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 26, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> It would take a loooooong time to see a return on the investment with the wood prices in our area. You'd be better off buying two super splits and hiring two wetbacks to run them. They are a very nicely designed machine, and I'm sure they have to be one of the best out there, but you could buy the two supersplits, a conveyor and a cheaper hydraulic splitter fir that price.
> We're torn what to do for next year, as the volume is too the point we're going to have to improve the splitting part of our operation. Getting the wood to the splitter is the fast part, at least for us, the guys are capable of bringing in ten cords on a good day, it's the splitting that eats up the time.
> We're looking at several options, prolly invest in a super split and modify our current splitter with larger engine, higher capacity pump and add a conveyor.
> 
> Bottom line if you have the extra cash to tie up it's no big deal, if your looking for it to pay for itself it may take awhile. I have to consider the boys leaving home in just a few years and need to think about what I can sell it for after them and their hired helper are gone, because I'm not going to be in the wood business after they are done.



I do about 50 cord a year now...with a 2 way splitter...it has a 12+ second cycle time...
If I had the B-R 24, I could take on a lot of accounts that I now just pass on..and the cost IS a big concern, but I'd have this thing for many many years...and I've been known to waste $10,000 on far more useless stuff...
like snowmobiles, Mustangs, etc...Now I want to buy things that MAKE money rather than EAT money..

You might consider a Hud-Son "Badger" processer...I know I am looking at it as well as these splitters...give it a Google..it's not the perfect solution, but it's pretty cool...About $14K...

BADGER.


----------



## Manatarms (Feb 26, 2010)

One other difference is the the Built-Rite 24 has a single stage pump. In contrast, I think most every other splitter, Timberwolf and Split-right included, has a 2 stage pump. If I'm not mistaken, I think most processors have single stage pumps too. 

I'm also very interested in this splitter. I really like all of the wedge options you can get. I think it comes with a 4 and a 6 way, but you can get an 8 and two different 10 ways wedges as well (they are pricey though). 

I'm also looking at the split-right. They have many similar features. However, I think you get more "standard features" on the built-rite for the price than on the split-right. The only thing that scares me about the Split-right is that they haven't been around very long. 

I would like to hear from anyone who has used this machine as well.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Feb 26, 2010)

As an owner of Built-Rite processor, I like the fact that when I have problems I can call Ludlow, VT and talk to the guy who designed and built the machine.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 27, 2010)

blackdogon57 said:


> As an owner of Built-Rite processor, I like the fact that when I have problems I can call Ludlow, VT and talk to the guy who designed and built the machine.



Indeed. I talked to "Tina" at the office there, and she said the owner/builder would be more than happy to call me at my convenience.
Also, they are selling a lot of processors now, so they will be making any splitters to order. Basically, any design feature you want can be integrated as it's built. That's "custom" if I ever saw it...
I think that as soon as my truck is paid off I will be hitting the bank up for a splitter loan.


----------



## tballard (Feb 28, 2010)

*I've got a built-rite*

It's the 11HP Honda w/6 way wedge and 5" cylinder. I bought it used and have had it for about a year.I've run about 50 cords through it in that time. It's a very well built machine and I've had zero issues with it. That's a big compliment coming from me because I'm convinced that everything's junk and I can/will break it in a short period of time. I saw the split-rite at the Baltimore TCIA show in Oct and it appeared to be a very well built machine also. It had a couple of cool features on it that mine doesn't.


----------



## GENROS (Mar 10, 2010)

Gents,

I have searched high and low, the BR 24 seems to be the best built machine. They do things alot like others but they just simply step it up a notch. The single stage pump is a no brainer, the std engine is huge compared ot others and needs to be to be paired up with the single pump. Great overall system. Now I am going for financing and hope to make a trip to vt in the near future


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! 

I always like to see an AMERICAN MADE product being purchased! 

I have a big decision to make about my next equipment investment..
I'll have the truck paid off in a year and a half...
By then I'll need to come to a decision on whether to buy a B-R 18 series firewood processor or a loader/slasher/delimber.
I was thinking of buying the BR 24 splitter when I made this thread, but have decided I can home-build a splitter that will suit me for considerably less.
That's why I'm now considering the processor..the diesel powered splitter is $14K, the gas processor is $22K. But the processor would more or less eliminate the hard work involved. That's worth the extra $8K to me.


----------



## GENROS (Mar 10, 2010)

I have every intention of home building one as well. Upon my first go round for plans i really did nt comeup with what i wanted so i figure to start with the br24 and then build one from there. There will be a home built one out back by year end. It will be somehow better than the br24 or at least the same but you know how that goes. You dont reinvent the wheels you just make it better so it rolls faster


----------



## ptabaka (Mar 10, 2010)

*built right*

i also looked at the 24 what a splitter i have had 2 tw splitters and looking at a tw5 or tw6 but the the price and build of the 24 seems the best hope i get one by fall good luck


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 5, 2012)

Just bumping this thread to see if those who were happy with their built-rite/timber devil double post vert splitters are still happy with them?

What about anyone else that's bought one of these?

If you own one and backed it up to a stack of rounds, what's a non-heroic average production per 8 hr day (with usual tea/lunch breaks)?


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 5, 2015)

Bump!! Just happen to have a 34 Kubota sitting around and wondering what pump the Built-rite 24 splitter uses. Looks to be a single stage with two outputs from the youtube video. Plus they are using flow diverters. Why? I do like the auto cycle feature.


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

indiansprings said:


> It would take a loooooong time to see a return on the investment with the wood prices in our area. You'd be better off buying two super splits and hiring two wetbacks to run them. They are a very nicely designed machine, and I'm sure they have to be one of the best out there, but you could buy the two supersplits, a conveyor and a cheaper hydraulic splitter fir that price.
> We're torn what to do for next year, as the volume is too the point we're going to have to improve the splitting part of our operation. Getting the wood to the splitter is the fast part, at least for us, the guys are capable of bringing in ten cords on a good day, it's the splitting that eats up the time.
> We're looking at several options, prolly invest in a super split and modify our current splitter with larger engine, higher capacity pump and add a conveyor.
> 
> Bottom line if you have the extra cash to tie up it's no big deal, if your looking for it to pay for itself it may take awhile. I have to consider the boys leaving home in just a few years and need to think about what I can sell it for after them and their hired helper are gone, because I'm not going to be in the wood business after they are done.


Build a conveyor.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 31, 2019)

KiwiBro said:


> Just bumping this thread to see if those who were happy with their built-rite/timber devil double post vert splitters are still happy with them?
> 
> What about anyone else that's bought one of these?
> 
> If you own one and backed it up to a stack of rounds, what's a non-heroic average production per 8 hr day (with usual tea/lunch breaks)?


Friend has one. It's going on 11 years w/ this model. Zero issues other than an o-ring in a pressure fitting


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

sam-tip said:


> Bump!! Just happen to have a 34 Kubota sitting around and wondering what pump the Built-rite 24 splitter uses. Looks to be a single stage with two outputs from the youtube video. Plus they are using flow diverters. Why? I do like the auto cycle feature.


auto cycle vale 300 $ surplus center


----------



## sam-tip (May 31, 2019)

moonboy said:


> auto cycle vale 300 $ surplus center



I did end up using a auto cycle valve. But not from surplus center. Can't remember where I did get it. It was more $ but had some extra options. I do like the auto cycle.


----------



## rancher2 (May 31, 2019)

sam-tip said:


> I did end up using a auto cycle valve. But not from surplus center. Can't remember where I did get it. It was more $ but had some extra options. I do like the auto cycle.



Did you go with the prince brand auto cycle or a different brand?


----------



## sam-tip (May 31, 2019)

I am using a prince auto cycle valve with #12 SAE o-ring boss fittings and power beyond.


----------

